# BBQ Cookoff Benefiting SCA Texas Saturday 4/23/05



## Drew_Smoke

On Saturday April 23rd Bass Pro Shops will hold it's 1st BBQ Cookoff. This year's proceeds will be donated to SCA Texas. We hope you'll come out and have a few pops with us and we hope a Team TTMB or two can be rustled up for this event. We appreciate Bass Pro Shops choosing us for their inaugural event. See Ya There...

*April 22, 2005 - April 23, 2005*
*BBQ Cookoff Benefiting The Saltwater Conservation Association of Texas*

Join us for fun and friendly competition, all for a great organization - the Saltwater Conservation Association of Texas. The Inaugural Bass Pro Shops BBQ Cookoff will challenge BBQ cooks from around the region with entries in Chicken, Ribs, Wildgame (fish!) and Brisket. All competing for trophies and Bass Pro Shops gift cards. Set-up will be Friday, April 22 and all of the cooking and competition will take place Saturday, April 23. For more information please email [email protected] or call Will at 281-644-2203.


----------



## Badhabit

Count me in if every thing goes OK..... Will be looking for a crew of TTMBers.... Every one else need not enter.... LOL... Let the SMACK begin......


----------



## CoolChange

If you cook it, I'll slice and chop it!


----------



## jeh64

I can't beleive it!!!! I saw a post earlier about it and was wanting to do it, but that is the same weekend as the Southbelt cook. We have been doing it for the past 7-8 years, and we are already signed up for it. Plus it is the way our neighborhood raise money for the 4th of July fireworks. 
I bet this will be a good one though and would have loved to come out and meet everyone.
Jay


----------



## InfamousJ

Wow, my birthday weekend. Might come out and see whats up, or get a team together for the fun of it.


----------



## JOKERSWILD

bh you cook it cc you slice it and Ill eat it !!!! Shoot that is the weekend I have the guys at work at the beach house......well save some for me
aint that opening weekend of snapper season....
good luck and have fun
joker


----------



## Walkin' Jack

If Badhabit will cook it and Cool Change will do the slicing and dicing, I'll try to poke a few pounds of it down my neck!


----------



## Brew

*Nothing like the EZ life Jack!*

Get Ms Pam to spoon feed ya Jack and you won't have to do nuttin but chew!!  
As an added bonus you'll have clean fingers so ya don't have to worry about droppin yer beer!!

Is that ol' Silver hind end to the left in that pic Jack?

Later,

Jeff


----------



## Mont

If anyone that isn't cooking wants to help by volunteering, SCA would welcome you with open arms. We are still a couple of folks short of what we need in the manpower department.


----------



## CHARLIE

Never did see where it was gong to be held.

Charlie


----------



## InfamousJ

Any idea how many teams are signed up? Where else on the inet is this advertised, couldn't find anything on the BPro website. I'm working on getting my wild west cooker team signed up. Speckle catcher getting some teams signed up?


----------



## fishburger

Our team would probably be interested in it. Where and what is the entry is the only question.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Brew said:


> Is that ol' Silver hind end to the left in that pic Jack?
> 
> Later,
> 
> Jeff


Absolutely! Sharp eye there Brew. I sure hated to have to trade it in but I just out grew it when I started doing all that beach camping again. it was a dang good little truck!


----------



## stargazer

*Hey My B-Day also J*

Count me in to help on Saturday if ya can use the manpower. Just tell me where to be.......Be nice now


----------



## Drew_Smoke

Thanks for the help, Stargazer. Reel Woman will be handling the details. Having you out on saturday will be great!

This event is held to 30 teams and will be in the Bass Pro Shop parking lot in Katy. For all of the pertinent details, please call or write Will at BPS. His contact info is in the first post. 

I know he cruises this board when time allows. Maybe he'll stop by and fill us in.


----------



## Reel Woman

*Hi!*

I will be meeting with Will this Thursday afternoon to finalize details and get all the information that we need. I'll make a post concerning this Thursday afternoon! In the mean time, we would love to get some volunteers to help with the effort. If you are interested, shoot me a PM or call me at 281-392-4145!

Kim


----------



## Will hunt & fish

Hello all - my name is Will and I am the promotions mgr at BPS. We are very excited to be working with SCA and hope to make this an annual event.
I've read through the posts and I'll try to respond to as many as I can remember.
Location - east side of BPS parking lot
Cost - $125 per team 
Teams - limited to 30 this year
IBCA sanctioned event and meat catagories: chicken, ribs, wild game (fish) and brisket. Trophies and BPS Gift cards to all winners

Please feel free to contact me directly if you have any questions or if you are interested in receiving an entry form.
[email protected] or 281-644-2203

Thanks and I look forward to meeting many of you in the near future


----------



## BillyG

*Ma Pit*

Man!, I wish I could cook at it. I will probally have sold my pit by then though. Its on ebay. No takers yet, so maybe I will have it who knows.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3878655261
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/62910245.html


----------



## Drew_Smoke

They better be happy my Old Lady doesn't have one of those. She could put some folks outta business if she tried.


----------



## InfamousJ

I got my team involved now. Looks like we have a spot. See yall there.


----------



## Reel Woman

*Johnathan,*

What? No diaper duty that weekend? We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## InfamousJ

Nope, my birthday weekend.


----------



## troy merrill

*My birthday weekend!*

But I will be with Capt Black. Eat a bunch of ribs for me. That sounds like a really good time!


----------



## InfamousJ

We be in: http://www.wildwestcookers.com/theevents.html


----------



## Bayduck

*Consider the "Tumble Inn Cooking Team" firing up the pit*

If size matters , Were Done !


----------



## Badhabit

Ttt


----------



## Mont

sea y'all in the morning


----------



## Badhabit

Badhabit said:


> Count me in if every thing goes OK..... Will be looking for a crew of TTMBers.... Every one else need not enter.... LOL... Let the SMACK begin......


 
Told ya so..... LOL


----------

